# Office 2007 Color Scheme Problem



## Paragon (May 9, 2008)

I'm having some problems with the MS Office 2007 suite. As you can see in the attached image, the color scheme is pretty screwed up; as if the skin is not there at all. It doesn't make a difference what color scheme you try to use, they all look like this. This affects the whole suite (Word, PowerPoint, Excel, Outlook, ect). So far, I've tried:

-Running diagnostics
-Repair function
-Reinstalling
-Uninstalling then reinstalling
-Uninstalling, clearing out the program files directory, then reinstalling

This affects every user logged on to the system. The machine is running XP, and we have other machines of the same make/model running the suite without issues. 

Has anyone else seen this? Out of about 100 users, this is the only one I've seen like this. Any ideas? Thank you for your help.


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe it's a hardware issue rather than a software issue. I am assuming since you did not indicate other programs being run on this particular station are affected in the same manner, hardware has not been a suspect in the issue. My thought is that with MS Office 7 being new with new programing that other programs are not affected because they would not require - whatever it is that MS Office is - to have color be affected. If other machines are running OK and this one isn't - what is different about this machine?
Maybe it has a different piece of hardware from the others... Just a thought - another place to look for the reason it's happening.


----------



## bsum1 (May 22, 2008)

I have experienced the same problem today. Yesterday the appearance of the Office applications were fine. Today, when I brought up my computer and opened up MS Excel, I saw the problem. I have no explanation as to what happened during shutdown and startup that caused the problem.


----------



## ernie171 (Aug 16, 2008)

did you ever find out the cause of this?


----------



## uber1 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am having the same problem. It just started today. Yesterday the colors and theme were fine. I also tried running diagnostics. It found one item that it corrected, but that did not change the display. Two MS patches were recently installed. Security Updatesfor the 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB951944) and (KB954326). Also, for some reason a security patch, Security Update for Office 2003 (KB954478)
was installed. I will try to uninstall them to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## SherKhan123 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi uber1,

Any luck with the patches??


----------



## uber1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Patches did not make a difference. However, a re-install of Office 2007 did correct things.


----------



## brockclarke (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the same problem, it started after a glitch in my dual monitor display which required me to reinstall the video card driver. 

I tried running the office diagnostics, repairing office 2007, and uninstalling and reinstalling, none of these things worked. 

Also, Adobe photoshop is giving an error "The monitor profile 'LCD color management and conversion" appears to be defective. Please rerun your monitor calibration software"

I think these issues may be related, running a FireMV2250 ATI Radeon video card


----------



## brockclarke (Nov 15, 2008)

I fixed it!

on desktop, right-click, choose properties, click appearance tab and select Windows classic style in the Windows and buttons option, apply changes, then, switch back to Windows XP style. 

Funnily enough, in classic mode, the menu ribbon in office 2007 looks like it should, and then when you switch back, the problem is corrected and the menu bar displays properly...


----------



## coy260 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you brockclarke! This problem has been plaguing me for days and what you described fixed it. :smile:


----------



## kaylag (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and joined just for this issue - thanks so much for the info


----------



## Igor Toropov (Apr 30, 2010)

This problem appears only on multiple monitors. Once extension to second monitor is switched off color scheme restores.


----------

